# Ten things I found helpful



## dahash (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi all,

Here's a list of things I found helpful. It was originally based on an advice provided to bipolar patients, but I've expanded it a bit. It's not a quick fix, but altogether it has brought me substantial improvement. I hope it will do so for some of you too.

Here goes:

1. Stick to daily routine
Developing and sticking to a daily routine can help stabilize feelings of unreality and mood swings, since it brings structure back to life. To establish routine do your best to set times for sleeping, eating, socializing, exercising, working, and relaxing. Try to maintain a regular pattern of activity, day after day, even through emotional ups and downs.

2. Exercise regularly 
Regular exercise has a beneficial impact on mood and may reduce the number of episodes you experience. Aerobic exercise is especially effective at treating depression and anxiety. Try to incorporate at least 30 minutes of activity three times a week into your routine. Walking is a good choice for people of all fitness levels, running is probably best.

3. Meditate daily
Many types of meditation have been shown to reduce anxiety and depression. Common types of meditation include mindfulness, walking meditation, and transcendental meditation. If you find meditation worsens your symptoms - stop.

4. Keep a regular sleep schedule	
Getting too little sleep can be destabilizing, so it's important to get plenty of rest. However, too much sleep can also worsen your symptoms of derealization. The best advice is to maintain a normal sleep schedule, going to bed and waking up at around the same time each day.

5. Eat a healthy diet	
There is an undeniable link between food and mood. For optimal mood, eat plenty of fresh fruits, vegetables, and whole grains and limit your fat and sugar intake. Space your meals out through the day, so your blood sugar never dips too low - if it does you might experience hypoglycemia (low blood sugar) one of which main symptoms is derealization. Other mood-busting foods include chocolate, caffeine, and all processed foods.

6. Avoid alcohol and drugs	
Alcohol and drugs can trigger derealization episodes, so their use should be strictly limited. Even moderate social drinking can upset your balance. Substance use also interferes with sleep and may cause dangerous interactions with your medications (if you're taking it). Attempts to self-medicate, or treat your symptoms, with drugs and alcohol only causes more problems.

7. Reduce stress and learn how to relax
Stress can destabilize sensitive people, so keeping it under control is extremely important. It's important to know your limits, both at home and at work or school. Don't take on more than you can handle and take time to yourself if you're feeling overwhelmed. Relaxation techniques such as deep breathing, meditation, yoga, and guided imagery can be very effective at reducing stress and keeping you on an even keel.

8. Take your medicine, supplements or herbs as and if needed
If you're prescribed medication stick to it. You're symptoms could also be helped by using OTC supplements such as L-Tryptophan (instead of SSRI), Valerian, Lemon Balm and other related herbs. You can add a good quality multivitamin to the supplement regime.

9. Cultivate a support system
Spend as much time as possible with people who make you feel good and are emotionally supportive. The more social support you have from friends, family and therapist, the less vulnerable you will be to anxiety and derealization symptoms.

10. Educate yourself
Educate yourself about the roots of your symptoms and learn to recognize warning signs of relapse.


----------



## lavieenrose (Nov 7, 2004)

I agree with everything on that list. Drinking anything at all can really kill me. Another thing that really helps me is positive inner dialogue and not letting negative emotions spiral out of control. I used to feel really cheesy when I would reprimand myself with an adult voice but it really helps. I curbed a panic attack the other night by just saying in a stern voice, "this has happened a million times, relax and breath and keep living your life." And it actually worked. I calmed down instead of racing outside for air as I usually do. Anyway, a bit off track but great list. Thanks for the post.


----------



## lavieenrose (Nov 7, 2004)

I meant me going off track, not the list!


----------

